# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Really old dream memories

## polio vaccine

I can remember one dream from when I was still sleeping in a crib, as well as the period immediately after waking up, when I was crying and my mother picked me up.  I dreamt that I was in a car with my dad, driving through blackness, and we lost my favorite Elmo toy out the window but couldn't go back for it.  Then I guess I fell forever trying to catch up to my Elmo.

I remember it much more vividly than I described, but I read somewhere, "If you wish to bore a man, tell him your dreams" or something to that effect.

Anyway, has anyone else got very old dream memories?  Go ahead and write em all out, I promise I won't be bored.

----------


## themindsi

Whoa, listening to dreams does NOT bore me!  I love hearing peoples dreams!

Anyway, I don't have any from that long ago, but I remember some from when I was very young...I remember a distinct dream about me and a unicorn in some enchanted forest, and another where I was in the middle of a snow covered vaccant area which I didn't know.  I was then chased by men with guys and I ran till I found a hut.  I went inside and barricaded myself in.  They came in and I knocked over some shelves with paint cans onto them (i think this came from me watching home alone so many times, i loved that movie when I was a kid), then I ran out of the hut and fell off a cliff forever until I woke up sweating.  I think those are the oldest ones I can remember, I place them around 6-7 yrs. of age.  I'm now 19.

----------


## polio vaccine

Man, I wonder why so many little kids' dreams involve falling.  I've been asking a few other people I know what the earliest dream they remember is, and most of them have involved falling, or flying and then losing the ability to fly mid-air.

----------


## andorf

the other day i suddenly remembered a dream from when i was about 6 0r 7.its the earliest i remember.i didnt fall but someone else fell into some lava and died and scared the crap put of me.

----------


## themindsi

> _Originally posted by polio vaccine_
> *Man, I wonder why so many little kids' dreams involve falling.  I've been asking a few other people I know what the earliest dream they remember is, and most of them have involved falling, or flying and then losing the ability to fly mid-air.*




Hmm...I'm not sure, but I have an idea.  Maybe it has to do with the fact that children's nervous systems aren't fully developed, hence when they are sleeping they may not be in full SP (children are more frequent sleep walkers than any other age group) and be kicking their legs.  I know when I was younger (10-14) I used to fall asleep suddenly, have a short dream of walking down a sidewalk or something similar, and then my legs would twitch, and I'd dream that the side walk had opened up and I fell through.  Then I'd wake up.  I don't know if this is reasoning behind that, but I see some links.

----------


## Mystical_Journey

The first dream I recall most vividly was a nightmare I had when I was about 6 or 7 years old (maybe younger). It involved something along the lines of *Ghostbusters* merging together with *The Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.*  

This was really strange you started this topic because the images started flooding back into my mind again without really thinking about it.

I remember the monster thing _Krang_ from The Turtles was jumping up and down on a trampoline outside of a house, this was a really scary image cause I have the illustration still embedded in my head like the dream was yesterday. The female reporter from The Turtles (_April O'Neil_) was inside the house and moved towards the front door as I was watching the creature jump up and down on the trampoline while standing next to a fence. I recall that she was trapped and I was trying to rescue her or something.

This is my first dream memory that i remember.

----------


## irishcream

Earliest dream memory...i used to have a recurring nightmare that our house was going to be destroyed in some way...it was either a bulldozer knocking it down, or it being burnt down in a fire.

One of my earlier dreams involved water, and a whirlpool.  I'd be walking underwater, able to breathe...it would all be very nice...then someone would appear and say 'look out for the whirlpool' and i'd get sucked in.
Not nice...

----------


## RedStarSoldier

Heh I remember one of my first dreams in memory was inspired by ninja turtles as well.    ::D:  

It was actually a little weird now that I think about it; people were strapped on a conveyor belt and being made into pizzas..

Anyways, most of the dreams from my childhood that I can remember now involve me trying to escape from things chasing me such as King Kong or 50 foot barn shaped robots, although most of the time I ended up getting sidetracked and completely forgot about it.  

Just as I wrote that last sentence, I remembered something that I dreamt about all the time when I was a kid...  Tornados!

Usually I would be at my grandma's farm, when all of a sudden I would see a twister touch down.  In this situation I would pretty much always make a break for my grandma's house and try and reach it before the storm struck.  Sometimes I made it, sometimes I didn't (although usually I survived by lying flat in a ditch and holding onto the weeds).  Once the tornado even turned out to be my dad (don't ask me how that works) so we just chatted it up a bit before he left to go destroy some farms.

----------


## elpaco

Hey I remember one of my nightmares from early childhood. I remember it very vividly and it was very scary at the time
I was watching television with my little kid brother. We were watching some kind of cartoon and it was fun. Suddenly the screen flashed and the program distorted. Next was a lot gray distortion and noise, just like there was no channel selected. Suddenly a witch appeared upon the screen (the same one my dad used to tell stories about). I was still able to handle this experience, but then the witch got out of the television, yeaks! And I woke up.

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

Earliest dream I can remember was me and my Mario pillow running away from a Godzilla-like Dr. Mario...weird, I know...

----------


## Zealeous

> _Originally posted by Mystical_Journey_
> *
> I remember the monster thing Krang from The Turtles ]*



Damn! that reminds me of something! I recall I had a dream something about a monster (I think it was godzilla or something, I loved it when I was a kid) and it involved him and a toy godzilla and we were looking for it to control him or something...thats maybe the oldest dream ive had, or unless you count the million dreams Ive had after reading harry potter 1 in 1998, and thats were I had my first lucid dream I can remember, I dreamt I was playing around with a wand and I could do all sorts of things... and suddenly thought "hey, this cant be possible, wands and magic dont exist, DAMN ITS JUST A F****** DREAM!!!" I suddenly felt soooo dissapointed and the dream finished--- I think i maybe had a 2 year dry spell or something after that....
EDITED----
I just remembered the earliest dream ive had, it was about a kind of guy crossed with a horse, and it was lying in a bed.... and it did something to my friends and they transformed into something..like zombies I think... and I really got scared about that, had a second dream about tripping and getting my foot stuck in one of those pool cords, and fell into the pool, and when i tried to breathe I felt i could and woke up, scared and relieved at the same time ^^.
Zealeous

----------


## Orione

^ ^ Yes I had that falling into a pool not being able to breathe dream too as a child! As an older child though, around the time I was 8 or so.

I remember my nightmares from early years too. Specifically one that I had that was connected to hearing my heart beat (or at least, that's what my mother thinks). It was always around christmas. I would be decorating the christmas tree with the family or picking up a christmas tree, and suddenly I would hear a drumming sound and the christmas tree transformed into a huge green giant (sort of twice an adult's size) and then it would come after me. Yet it wouldn't go very fast, just to the sound of the drumming, stamping his feet; following me around nonetheless. I had this dream from when I was 3 till I was 9 or so, at least once a year.





> I used to fall asleep suddenly, have a short dream of walking down a sidewalk or something similar, and then my legs would twitch, and I'd dream that the side walk had opened up and I fell through. Then I'd wake up. I don't know if this is reasoning behind that, but I see some links. [/b]



I still have that LOL 
It has to do with your muscles not being entirely relaxed and then they do suddenly relax upon the moment you fall asleep, which gives you a falling sensation and your brain puts images with it.

----------


## MarthaM

Some of my dream memories are 30+ years old.
 ::seeker::

----------


## apsonline

My earliest dream was a nightmare too, i was in my room, looking at my wall, and i would see images on the wall of the garbage monster from sesame street. He was out the back near my shed, and tried to eat me for some reason, it was a recurring dream, i had it from like 2 to 5 i think, at least 20 times. It used to scare the s**t out of me!!

----------


## GirFox101

> _Originally posted by polio vaccine_
> *I can remember one dream from when I was still sleeping in a crib, as well as the period immediately after waking up, when I was crying and my mother picked me up.  I dreamt that I was in a car with my dad, driving through blackness, and we lost my favorite Elmo toy out the window but couldn't go back for it.  Then I guess I fell forever trying to catch up to my Elmo.
> 
> I remember it much more vividly than I described, but I read somewhere, \"If you wish to bore a man, tell him your dreams\" or something to that effect.
> 
> Anyway, has anyone else got very old dream memories?  Go ahead and write em all out, I promise I won't be bored.*



Everyone has a few dreams they can recall & re-play in their mind. 
People think that it is very normal for human-beings 2 not be able 2 remember things from younger ages, like that of 2 or 3, when simply it is Child-Hood Amnesia. Li'll of subject but dreams r kinda in the same case...

The only old dreams i can remember from my child-hood r the scary ones... haha! =P

----------


## kafine

I have a few random images of dreams going back a while, but my oldest complete one I had when I was about 5 or 6. It was the first dream I ever recorded, which I think is why I remember it.

I was sitting on the kerb of a street near where my grandparents live. My ballet teacher at the time (the dream image is my only surviving memory of her!) came walking down the street, and when she passed me she told me that I could have one of the cards when they were done. I didn't know what she was talking about but I said thanks anyway. And she walked away again.

The later parts are fuzzy, but it involved a couple of my freinds appearing, us playing in the street for a while, and then going back to one of them's house. We had a lot of time, or something. And she claimed we wouldn't get any older if we spent it at her house.

----------


## kafine

> _Originally posted by themindsi_
> *
>  *I know when I was younger (10-14) I used to fall asleep suddenly, have a short dream of walking down a sidewalk or something similar, and then my legs would twitch, and I'd dream that the side walk had opened up and I fell through. *Then I'd wake up. .*



I have a simelar experience regularly! A couple of times a month, I first noticed it when I was about 9 years old. Just as I am falling asleep I will dream that I am walking down a cobbled street. It's always the same street, and I always trip over. I jerk forwards really hard up out of my bed, bringing me round.

Very frustrating when I'm trying to get to sleep.

----------


## Troverman

When I was little I had this recurring dream That I was walking down our stairs. Everything was black and white and I was walking very slowly. Then I look out over the hand rail and saw the room very still and quiet . Too quiet. I kept going down the stairs. Then I woke up before I got to the bottom. Thank god; I alaways had a bad feeling about that dream too.

----------


## jaded

I have bits and pieces dream memories form being even as young as 3, but the first vivid dream i can recall, I was about 7(i'm 25) and i was in bed when i realised there was a coat hanger inside the night dress i was wearing and when i took it out hundreds of different kinds of snakes started coming out from the ceiling, the wardrobe, the dresser, everywhere! 

I was standing on my bed crying and screaming (strange as i've always liked snakes), when suddenly The Knightrider theme tune came on and David Hasselhoff came crashing through the wall on a "Kit" syle huge black motorbike. He threw me on the back and rode me out to the street, then i woke.


Yes i was a child of the 80's and proud of it!

----------


## Hotshot

Most of the dreams I can remember from my early childhood would make you think I was crazy.

----------


## neil2006

I never really remembered my dreams before now. But since ice been trying to get lucid ive also remembered dreams from when i was younger just small bit and peices, But the most interesting would have to be the when i was about 8 - 12 and i was on a spaceship been chased around by " Invader jim " or it might b zim.... But it was a cartoon and the jim ( or zim ) guy was a gaint worm in a spacesuit and he would try and kill me and i just couldnt escape. It freaked me out big time back then i would have it often.

----------


## imperfect-illusions

What I think must be the earliest dream I remember would have been when I was three or four... it seems really strange to tell it. 

There was a tree in my backyard I used to climb, and below it a scrubby banksia. For some reason, itn the dream I knew I wasn't meant to touch the banksia. I slipped, and my foot came close to it... and it felt liek it was beginning to pull me in toward it. I ran, it became very difficult to move away, my father came and picked me up and began to carry me inside... there were complications and all kinds of stuff.

To tell the whole thing would be to write a rather long narrative ><''

----------


## Teo

> Man, I wonder why so many little kids' dreams involve falling.  I've been asking a few other people I know what the earliest dream they remember is, and most of them have involved falling, or flying and then losing the ability to fly mid-air.



I think I go into that category too.

The oldest dream I can remember is since I was like 5 years old... and I think it's the closest I ever actually came to a lucid dream!
short personal history: As a kid, my grandma would take care of me during the day; and she'd usually take me out to the park to play. I made quite a few friends there; but we never met anywhere else but the park. dream: And one night I dreamt than I was catching the bus together with those girls and our grandmothers. But one of them couldn't make it on the bus on time! So when the bus started moving she ran after it, and wanted to jump in through the back window. I tried to catch her hand but instead I fell out as well. When she found herself alone (with me) in the middle of the street, my friend started crying desperately. But I just thought "this can't be happening... where would I be going with *insert names here* by bus?!? Hey, this must be a dream!". So I tried to calm her down, but when I couldn't, I started screaming "Get up! Wake up!". And I woke up.

Long dream. Sorry  :tongue2:  It's funny though, how I could realize I was in a dream back then, but I find it hard now...  :Oops: 

By the way. The fact that kids dream often of falling might come from some fear of being dropped by a parent who's carrying them around, or falling out of the crib (when they were younger)

----------


## Universal Mind

The earliest dream I can remember is one I had when I was two, I think.  I had a dream that I was one and at an airport somewhere in Europe.  I was apparently having vague images from when I lived in Germany as a baby, before I was one.  At the airport, a toddler about my age stood up on a display car.  A group of people was surrounding the car, and they started chanting, "Colgate!  Colgate!" and clapping in a cheer rhythm kind of way.  The toddler got excited over that and started dancing.  The people were chanting other things, but it sounded like complete gibberish to me.  Then I woke up.  It was Saturday morning, so I was able to just stay in bed and stare around the room.  I reflected back on when I was one.  

The chanting and clapping sounded a whole lot like a short part of The Beatles' "Revolution 9".  I must have heard it when my dad played it at some point.  He had the White Album and most likely played it some time around then.  Colgate was a brand of toothpaste that was popular back then.  It might still be around.  I think the gibberish represented what most adult talk sounded like to me when I was one.

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

The earliest dream I remember was probably when I was younger than 5. Out behind my house instead of my backyard was a hill going down into a little town. I still get the warm fuzzy feeling of it. It was like a town from a Christmas movie where everything goes right and you just feel good. 

I remember another dream with something like one of my parents got hurt or something weird like that. It was scary because it all seemed real because it was at our house and everything was like in real life.

I remember lots of weird memories too not just dreams. I can remember walking into Walmart with a diaper on lol, I must have been like 3 or 4. I can also remember one time when we got like 3 or 4 feet of snow and I was on a plastic tractor on top of it and then my boot got stuck in the snow. I think it was in '94 so I was 4 at the time.

----------


## Sticktator

I remember a recurring dream I had, when I was four (or thereabouts):

I'd wake up and look out the window to see six cranes (machinery, not birds) in my back garden. Each was a different colour and style (this felt important somehow.) Then my dad grabbed me from behind as I was looking out the window, and took me in the car with my mom - then we drove over a huge, huge stone bridge. I remember it had a different ending each time I dreamt it as well, almost like the Simpsons' couch gag.

Weird. I had it about 15 times, that dream.

----------


## SKA

Good Topic. I am AMAZED with the amount of Dreams from YEARS and YEARS ago I can remember and the stunning detail in which I do. I mean Dreams had as far back as when I was 4 years old.

On a day I decided to take an A4 paper and a pen and Write as much "Dreamscenes/DreamThemes" down as I could remember. I listed them as scenes with themes and associations. Enviroments, emotions, events..etc

I wrote the entire A4 paper full, and I remember these Dreams from years and years ago CRYSTAL clear in the most rediculously acurate detail. Usually when I start remembering old Dreamscenes I suddenly get linked to literally an infinite amount of other DreamScene memories that seem to be connected. I gcould go for hours starting to remember one old Dreamscene and without effort, automatically travel along with my thoughts through the memories of old Dreams that endlessly branch me off into countless other memories of other Dreams.

----------


## disintegration

possibly my earliest dream that i can remember was when i was about five or six. i was sitting in a bath tub, fully clothed. for some reason, there was a frill-neck lizard in the bath with me. it bit me, and it really hurt. i woke up, and ran into my mum and dad's room. of course, the minute i went back to sleep again, i was still in the evil-frill-neck-lizard dream.

obviously my dreams have never made sense at any point in my life.

----------


## CiD

I remember a specific dream in which I was running from something in a wooden house and just as I thought I was getting away i ducked through a hole in the floor.  I fell through the whole and suddenly was free falling through clouds...I remember thinking "WHO THE FLIP BUILT THAT HOUSE IN THE SKY!?"  I think this was my first lucid experience.  I realized that this is impossible and I believe this was my first lucid experience.  I successfully guessed that I would wake up on impact.

Almost all my memories of old dreams were lucid, but I did not have any power to control them and they usually turned into a nightmare.  Odd as it sounds, I would be completely stuck in the dream, and would have to cry to get out of it.  Especially after I saw the movie "Twister."  I would always dream about tornadoes.  Whenever I became lucid, I would think, "well I sure hope there are no tornadoes." Every single time I became lucid, I would think this and I would spawn a tornado, and quick try and cry (didn't always work) to get out.  I used to be afraid of lucidity.  I dreamt about so many tornadoes, that I must have experienced one in every room of my house, and a bunch of scenes from the movie.  When one actually passed through my town, I knew exactly what to do.  The only dream I survived a tornado was in my basement.  Of course mother fucker came back when I went to check out the damage.  THis was just what I needed to help me forget the damn things.  I kind of developed a fear of dreams all together.  All my fears (specifically being over run by spiders was quite common) would appear in my dreams every time I became lucid until whenever I went into a dryspell. I haven't had a tornado in a dream since.  Until recently, I haven't been lucid since this phase either.  In fact, until my recent dreams, early memories of dreams are my most vivid.  I cannot recall a single dream after this phase.  That's odd...I just realized that now.
edit: I can't recall any dreams.  I only recall certain trends that I recognize in my dreams such as jumping and then running in the air would make me come back to the ground slower.

----------


## acodemaster

I remember a dream from when I was some age between 1-3. It's very short, and more like an image. I was in the car at night, in my child seat, and my aunts were driving the car instead of my parents for some reason. I was in the middle seat and I looked out the roof window. I remember the sky was completely covered in dark clouds, exept for the moon. the moon was like in front of the clouds or something, exept it had some dark patches on it for some reason. That's all I can remember about it.

----------


## CiD

holy shit.  I can't even remember 1-3 let alone a dream.  Well, I remember bits and pieces, but they are like you said merely snapshots.

----------

